# Worried I might lose my baby..



## sandrass

First of all, let me say I am so sorry for all your losses. 

I am almost 14 weeks and I have had some bleeding. It all started a week ago today, and I have bled on and off every day since then.. So it has been a week now. Last week I had a couple ultrasounds and everything looked good. Tomorrow I see my doctor so she can see how my baby has been doing over the weekend.

They have absolutely no explanation for my bleeding and I am really worried, especially now that I am going into my 2nd trimester. 

Just looking to see if anyone has any advice. I don't think I am going to be able to sleep tonight. I have had brown spotting all day today. For the most part the blood has always been brown except on Thursday it was red.... Also one doctor said my cervix is slightly open :(


----------



## TwoRdue

I had a lot of bleeding at the beginning of my pregnancy, I miscarried at 18 weeks 5 weeks after the bleeding stopped and my midwife said that the bleeding had nothing to do with the miscarriage some woman just bleed for know reason. 
Try not to worry if the scan says he is fine then I am sure he is


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am very sorry you are going through this. I think you may want to post this question in the Gestational complications forum . This forum is for those who have already lost their babies :cry:*/ And I pray you are not one of us and things will get better and you will be ok..
XOXOOX


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am sorry that you are going through this worrying time. If they say it should be fine then try to believe them. Your cervix will always be slightly open as you've had a baby before - it's just a multip cervix. 

I hope this doesn't come across as being mean but as Andypanda said you might be better off posting in the gestational complications forum. It seems a bit mean posting here as our babies have all died already :( I truly do hope that your pregnancy goes smoothly xx


----------



## Preggies

Hello. I have had bleeding myself since week five, no explanation, and everything looking fine. Since I am so sick of seeing the blood and freaking out about it (even though the doc says not to worry), I've been avoiding certain things that seem to make the bleeding worse. No sex, no straining and lots of relaxing. It does make a difference for me. Try staying off your feet.


----------

